# Truth about dominance...



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Totally agree with this...at one of the latest behavior meetings I went to, it was also stressed that hierarchy does not cross species.. And in my household, it is very clear that not one dog is in charge at all times...


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

And another, well worth reading.

https://apdt.com/pet-owners/choosing-a-trainer/dominance/


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Great article - keep spreading the latest understanding and eventually it will become common knowledge.

For anyone wanting more - a good book is Jean Donaldson's "The Culture Clash".

Thanks for posting this topic!


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for posting! Two great books to read if you haven't had the chance already, on the latest in canine science: 

"Dog Sense" by John Bradshaw
"The Genius of Dogs" by Brian Hare

They go into a lot more detail on dominance in dogs, why it's a fallacy, and where that fallacy came from. Great reads on how dogs came to be the way they are, and the latest in canine science and psychology.


----------

